

Ask HN: Apple is always right. - pizzaman

H.264 vs WebM<p>H.264 pros:
- technically more advanced
- more widely used and embedded<p>WebM pros:
- somewhat "freer/opener/non-proprietaryier/no licensing fees"<p>Flash vs HTML5<p>Flash pros:
- technically more advanced
- more widely used and embedded<p>HTML5 pros:
- somewhat "freer/opener/non-proprietaryier"<p>On some level it's kinda paradox, if someone wants Flash to be replaced by HTML5 and H.264 to become the new web-video standard (if they use the above arguments for their opinion), no?
======
felixmar
It's about control. Like most companies Apple prefers not to be dependent on
unilateral decisions made by other companies. Even though WebM is free it is
controlled by Google. WebM has only one implementation and Google sets the
direction of the project. H.264 is the result of cooperation of many companies
and has multiple independent implementations. For a huge company like Apple
the license fees of H.264 are not important.

